

Why the Nokia Lumia 1020’s camera is 10x better than the iPhone 5s [video] - app_devl
http://your-gadget-is-a-gimmick.tumblr.com/post/70186256548/why-the-nokia-lumia-1020s-camera-is-10x-better-than

======
tehwalrus
an interesting definition of 'better' \- functionality fragmented across 3
apps (+ 7 other editing + uploading apps) and it takes 10 seconds from app
launch to be able to actually capture an image.

